# Office for iOS and Android



## Domski (Oct 10, 2012)

Surprised about this. Thought MS would keep it to Windows with the new Win 8 tablets coming out.

Office for iOS and Android coming March 2013? | News | TechRadar

Dom


----------



## arkusM (Oct 12, 2012)

If you can't beat 'em, join 'em.  or at least go along for the ride.
I wonder what the price point will be, and how limited the feature set would be. Working on a spreadsheet with your fingers could interesting/frustrationg..
Will watch for this.


-M


----------



## Ghostextechnica (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't wait! Bring on excel for ipad!


----------



## Domski (Oct 16, 2012)

You might have to:

Office for Android and iOS to ship by March 2013? ? The Register

Dom


----------



## ericwfrost (Nov 7, 2012)

I saw some headlines about this today... pretty amazing, though I'm surprised they didn't do it sooner.

Eric


----------



## Tatts (Dec 5, 2012)

There is an office app for Android called PlanMaker. Anyone tried it?
I downloaded a free trial and the first book i tried to open kept crashing before it loaded. It had Pivot tables which could have been the cause. It opened a basic spreadsheet with just data. Kept the formatting. I haven't had a chance to play with it much, just wanted to see if anything opened.


----------

